# Power strip with outlets on separate timers?



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

This seems like this should be a common thing, but does anyone know if there are power strip/surge protectors out there with a built in digital timer where you can have different times for each outlet? It seems the only power strips have one timer that will activate all 8 outlets at the same time? I really don't want to go with an Apex controller. 

Thanks


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Just buy the mechanical timers separately and plug them into the powerstrip. This would be an inexpensive solution that will work perfectly. I'm not aware of any that have a separate timer for multiple outlets.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Take a look at this. I don't have any experience with it, but it appears you can control multiple timed devices.


----------



## BrianD (May 24, 2014)

that's what I want to avoid, eventually I'll have 8 items that will require their own timer and I don't want a lot of the bulky timers on multiple power strips.

Bump:


Econde said:


> Take a look at this. I don't have any experience with it, but it appears you can control multiple timed devices.


I used to have one of these mechanical ones and I sold it 10 years ago, it did not have that feature at the time, but I should check into these again. Thanks

Bump:


Econde said:


> Take a look at this. I don't have any experience with it, but it appears you can control multiple timed devices.


I used to have one of these mechanical ones and I sold it 10 years ago, it did not have that feature at the time, but I should check into these again. Thanks


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Econde said:


> Take a look at this. I don't have any experience with it, but it appears you can control multiple timed devices.


Own a digital one.. just short of useless due to various reasons..


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> Own a digital one.. just short of useless due to various reasons..


Seems most digital timers are all but useless. I was so excited when the digital version of the old standby mechanical timers became commonplace. I scooped a bunch up and one by one they all started failing after being in use for a very short period of time. The mechanical ones work just fine and I use probably a dozen or so in the fish room currently.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lksdrinker said:


> Seems most digital timers are all but useless. I was so excited when the digital version of the old standby mechanical timers became commonplace. I scooped a bunch up and one by one they all started failing after being in use for a very short period of time. The mechanical ones work just fine and I use probably a dozen or so in the fish room currently.


I suppose I should clarify a bit. no failure but implementation of timing (off units are on when on units are off..but no adjustment), clock drift, and no "data" backup is par for the course.
WHAT is the point in a battery backup that saves the time but loses all programming??? 

Oh you could run 1 light and say a CO2 solenoid but both turn on (and off) at the same time..
also note you need to "cycle" it once to get it to do its thing..


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Mechanical timers with 1' extension cables are the best. Extension cables helped me to use all the power outlets of the powerstrip.


Out of topic. I got one of this WIFI switch which is very great. Only drawback is if power failure happens they wont turn on by themselves. But can be programmed in mobile to have multiple ON/OFF times. More flexible schedules too like day wise. Can be controlled from anywhere in the world, they have their own servers to sync which was the selling point for me. I am not using in any fish tank equipments yet, but this can be an thing.

DIY Wi-Fi Wireless Switch For Smart Home With ABS Shell Socket Remote Control Switch Module Sale - Banggood.com

I spliced the switch into these extension cable.
https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Ext...82267461&sr=8-1&keywords=1ft+extension+cables

Bump:


Econde said:


> Take a look at this. I don't have any experience with it, but it appears you can control multiple timed devices.


These are meant for marine tanks. The white colored outlets are always ON. The yellow for daylight and gray for Moon light.
So only two outlets can be benefited for a planted tank and cannot be programmed individually.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Watercrayfish said:


> Mechanical timers with 1' extension cables are the best. Extension cables helped me to use all the power outlets of the powerstrip.
> 
> 
> Out of topic. I got one of this WIFI switch which is very great. Only drawback is if power failure happens they wont turn on by themselves. But can be programmed in mobile to have multiple ON/OFF times. More flexible schedules too like day wise. Can be controlled from anywhere in the world, they have their own servers to sync which was the selling point for me. I am not using in any fish tank equipments yet, but this can be an thing.
> ...


Welp so much for that. Thanks for clearing that up. I second the mechanical timers then.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Digital Timer

Get it, it's a fantastic digital timer.. East to program, saves it's memory and clock time during per failure, manual override for on off, yes it drifts a bit, but 10-15 minutes between fallout savings time adjustments is minor for the price


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

If you have a problem with fitting multiple individual timers or transformers (wall-warts) on a power strip, a cheap solution is to use 3-prong plug adapters (grounded 3-prong plug to 2-prong ungrounded outlet) as spacers to lift the timer (or transformer) above another timer (or transformer). In the case of mechanical timers, just make sure the timer dial isn't hindered by the overlying timer or transformer. Defeating the ground circuit on a 3-prong grounded plug is not advisable, but most electrical aquarium equipment uses ungrounded 2-prong plugs, anyway. I came up with this idea when I was trying to fit multiple tool charger wall-warts on a single power strip. It looks...um..."odd", with them..uh..."piggy-backed" like that, and I halfway expect to go in there one day and find a new batch of little baby transformers on my workbench. :eek5:

Olskule

Oh yeah, and this also works well when trying to plug a bulky wall-wart into an outside outlet that is covered by a "weather flap"-type outlet cover, to gain clearance past the opened weather flap.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lksdrinker said:


> Seems most digital timers are all but useless. I was so excited when the digital version of the old standby mechanical timers became commonplace. I scooped a bunch up and one by one they all started failing after being in use for a very short period of time. The mechanical ones work just fine and I use probably a dozen or so in the fish room currently.


I too had everything on mechanical timers. Never again. Every power outage meant resetting the time on every timer. And not all were easy to access. 

Digital all the way. The timer strips I used to buy at Lowes have been discontinued but a two outlet timer connected to a power strip serves well.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I too had everything on mechanical timers. Never again. Every power outage meant resetting the time on every timer. And not all were easy to access.
> 
> Digital all the way. The timer strips I used to buy at Lowes have been discontinued but a two outlet timer connected to a power strip serves well.


Thats no big deal for me since it at least keeps things on for X hours and then off for X hours even after a power outage. All the digital versions I've tried failed very quickly after purchasing and left the outlet either on or off continuously depending on when it failed. Seemed they just "froze". Display showed time but it never moved. There was even a "reset" button (like what you have to push with the tip of a pen) and even that didnt "unfreeze" them. Had the same issue with multiple units. Even tried different brands that had the same issue. It has been a year or two since I've tried so maybe they finally got a little better.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

lksdrinker said:


> Thats no big deal for me since it at least keeps things on for X hours and then off for X hours even after a power outage. All the digital versions I've tried failed very quickly after purchasing and left the outlet either on or off continuously depending on when it failed. Seemed they just "froze". Display showed time but it never moved. There was even a "reset" button (like what you have to push with the tip of a pen) and even that didnt "unfreeze" them. Had the same issue with multiple units. Even tried different brands that had the same issue. It has been a year or two since I've tried so maybe they finally got a little better.


It is for me since a couple of timers are almost inaccessible. Or just a pain to reset. I've had mine for about 4 years so far. Since I can see if the lights are on from the main house and I am in the fish house frequently if a failure were to occur then it can be remedied within a day or so.


----------



## PlantGate (Aug 23, 2016)

Best solution is an aquarium controller. I have a ReefKeeper setup. Best purchase I made for my systems. 

ReefKeeper Lite Basic - Digital Aquatics - Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper - Controllers & Monitors - Controllers & Testing - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

PlantGate said:


> Best solution is an aquarium controller. I have a ReefKeeper setup. Best purchase I made for my systems.
> 
> ReefKeeper Lite Basic - Digital Aquatics - Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper - Controllers & Monitors - Controllers & Testing - Bulk Reef Supply


That really does look like a lot of bang for the buck. I've thought about controller setups before and the $$s usually run me off. I also consider that if the controller goes, which is entirely possible, everything it controls goes.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

PlantGate said:


> Best solution is an aquarium controller. I have a ReefKeeper setup. Best purchase I made for my systems.
> 
> ReefKeeper Lite Basic - Digital Aquatics - Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper - Controllers & Monitors - Controllers & Testing - Bulk Reef Supply


I am in agreement with this post. If you want to avoid all the clutter and individual timers and the resetting them after a power failure, a controller is best solution. In addition, many of them can ge set up from your smart phone or computer. Yes, it's a more expensive solution, but like a lot of other products it can make you life easier.

In this case, where you want to mostly control timing, don't go all out and get one of those "controls everything" high end controllers, since they are very expensive and would have a lot of features you don't need.


----------

